# When you gotta go, you gotta go



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Caught on camera: DoorDash driver uses Brentwood apartment lobby as toilet


Residents of a Brentwood apartment complex are outraged after a DoorDash driver was captured on video using the building's lobby as a toilet.




abc7.com


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Must’ve been a really lousy tip.

(Sarcasm aside, that’s disgusting.)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You're supposed to do it like Tyrone biggums


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Thought this was normal in LA? Manager wants to go after Doordash for extra (beyond cleanup) compensation. What a scammer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Thought this was normal in LA? Manager wants to go after Doordash for extra (beyond cleanup) compensation. What a scammer.


This I agree with. Why DoorDash? Why not the driver?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stupid clickbait video. Warns the video is disturbing and then doesn't even show anything.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Stupid clickbait video. Warns the video is disturbing and then doesn't even show anything.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In some of the public housing I go into that would be considered normal!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> In some of the public housing I go into that would be considered normal!


That’s why you get the Big Buck$! 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> In some of the public housing I go into that would be considered normal!


You go in the stairwells, but never on the first floor. You walk upstairs and pee downwards because that's how gravity works.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You urinate in the stairwells, but not on the first floor. You walk upstairs and pee downwards because that's how gravity works.


poop rolls down hill, too


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Caught on camera: DoorDash driver uses Brentwood apartment lobby as toilet
> 
> 
> Residents of a Brentwood apartment complex are outraged after a DoorDash driver was captured on video using the building's lobby as a toilet.
> ...


How unappetizing?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How unappetizing?


No?

No poop for you?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Must’ve been a really lousy tip.
> 
> (Sarcasm aside, that’s disgusting.)


Maybe she really had to go and couldn't hold it in any more ,whats a person to do.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> Maybe she really had to go and couldn't hold it in any more ,whats a person to do.


I would say, find a
McDonalds,
Panda Express
Popeye's
5 Guys
One of the many many fast food restaurants,
or even one of the restaurants you pick up from.
You gotta be friendly with at least one of them.

One of them surely has an open dine in.

You gotta plan. Have contingencies, just in case.
Before it comes to this.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> You gotta plan. Have contingencies, just in case.
> Before it comes to this.


There are medical conditions like ibs that might not give you but a few seconds notice.

I find it hard to believe someone would intentionally take a bad order just so they can shit on the customers property on purpose. That has no benefit to anyone.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> Maybe she really had to go and couldn't hold it in any more ,whats a person to do.


This is what you do, if you cannot hold it anymore:






Woman throws feces at Tim Horton employee


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is what you do, if you cannot hold it anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Crbrocks said:


> Maybe she really had to go and couldn't hold it in any more ,whats a person to do.


She’s not 5.


----------

